# "Lodo Rojo" Red Mud adobo taste test #1



## richoso1 (Jan 20, 2008)

This taste test was inspired by my buddy Skip ( Pescadero). I used a premix from Savory Spice Shop. It includes Chimayo chile powder, Spanish paprika, salt, black Tellicherry pepper, shallots, Mexican oregano, minced green onion, cumin and cloves. Followed directions and mixed it with a pork shoulder cut into chunks and let it sit overnight in the fridge. I then put it in a covered D.O. and cooked it at 250 for 3 hrs. then at 275 for another 2 hrs. I didn't use any wood, I wanted to control the taste. It fed 6 adults and two teens. They all liked the flavor, not too spicy, but some would have liked the adobo to be a little stronger, and some adults said that it reminded them of a barbacoa flavor. I will use it again, but I'll smoke it with mesquite. My next adobo taste test will be using a Jamaican Adobo.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 20, 2008)

i haven't had either one of those.........but its on my todo list

nice dude


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 20, 2008)

That look's fantastic!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks fantastic!

2 many points given out in the last 24hrs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Here I go again


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 20, 2008)

That stuff looks great!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Points to ya  ...  Ya do some damn good work.


----------



## kookie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good looking stuff. Sounds like an interesting dish. 
Great job.

Kookie


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow rich! Looks wonderful!


----------

